# Jenn-Air Gas Cooktop Orange Flame



## Jeffceo (Dec 27, 2011)

The model number is JGD8345ADB. Thank you


----------



## Jeffceo (Dec 27, 2011)

Here are a few pics


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

If adjusting the oxygen mix does not improve the flame, then turn to the LP pressure regulator. It may need adjustment or if not adjustable then a new regulator is needed.

The flame color is a result of the air/fuel mixture. Need to get that mixture right.


----------

